# απλά - απλώς και άλλα επιρρηματικά ζεύγη



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

Παλαιός σύνδεσμος
http://vasargyr2.blogspot.com/2010/06/blog-post.html
Νέος σύνδεσμος
http://periglwssio.wordpress.com/2010/12/03/apla-aplws/

Από το άλλο μακροσκελέστερο σημείωμα του Βασ. Μ. Αργυρόπουλου, για τα *επιρρηματικά ζεύγη*, θα αποσπάσω ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι για τώρα και είναι πιθανό να επιστρέψω για να αξιοποιήσω και άλλα σημεία του.

Το ΛΝΕΓ σε πλαισιωμένα σχόλια μετά τα λήμματα _απλώς _και _αμέσως _επισημαίνει τη σημασιολογική διάκριση μεταξύ *απλά - απλώς, άμεσα - αμέσως *κ.ά. Ειδικά μετά το λήμμα _απλώς_ ερμηνεύει τη χρήση του _απλά_ αντί του _απλώς_ ως εξής: «από εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της έννοιας της δημοτικής ή από μια τάση να υπαχθούν τα πάντα σε ανεξαίρετους κανόνες».

Με αφορμή το σχόλιο αυτό του ΛΝΕΓ, μπορούν να γίνουν δύο παρατηρήσεις. Πρώτον, δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι η ευρύτατη σήμερα χρήση του _απλά_ αντί του _απλώς_ οφείλεται σε «εσφαλμένη αντίληψη της έννοιας της δημοτικής». Δεν αποκλείεται να έπαιξε ρόλο και ο παράγοντας αυτός στην αρχή της συγκεκριμένης γλωσσικής μεταβολής, της διαδικασίας που οδήγησε στη συνηθέστατη σήμερα χρήση του _απλά_ αντί του _απλώς_. Δεν πρέπει όμως να μας διαφύγει ότι σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον το _απλά_ αντί του _απλώς_ από χιλιάδες ομιλητές ανυποψίαστους για τις όποιες κοινωνιογλωσσολογικές, ιδεολογικές ή άλλες παραμέτρους του θέματος. Η ίδια η γλωσσική εξέλιξη ευνοεί την επικράτηση των επιρρηματικών τύπων σε -_α_ αντί σε -_ως_, αυτή είναι η κατεύθυνση της γλωσσικής μεταβολής. Δεύτερον, είναι κάπως ασαφές αυτό που σημειώνεται στο ΛΝΕΓ, ότι δηλ. μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται το _απλά _αντί του _απλώς _«από μια τάση να υπαχθούν τα πάντα σε ανεξαίρετους κανόνες». Πάντως, δεν υπάγονται τα πάντα σε ανεξαίρετους κανόνες ακόμη και γι’ αυτούς που χρησιμοποιούν λ.χ. το _απλά_ με τη σημασία «μόνο (που)», γιατί οι ίδιοι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουν λ.χ. το _ευχάριστα_ αντί του _ευχαρίστως_ ούτε το _περίεργα_ αντί του _περιέργως_. Επομένως, οι ομιλητές αυτοί δεν υπάγουν όλα τα επιρρήματα σε απαρέγκλιτους κανόνες σύμφωνους με το τυπικό της δημοτικής, αν αυτό εννοείται από το ΛΝΕΓ.

Η λεξικογραφική αντιμετώπιση των επιρρημάτων _απλά_-_απλώς_, _έκτακτα_-_εκτάκτως_ κτλ. θα πρέπει να βασιστεί στη διαμορφωμένη σήμερα γλωσσική πραγματικότητα. Η πραγματική χρήση των επιρρηματικών αυτών τύπων στη σύγχρονη ελληνική γλώσσα είναι ανάγκη να αποτυπωθεί και στα νεοελληνικά λεξικά. ​


----------



## jmanveda (Jun 27, 2010)

Μάλιστα! 

Και εκείνα τα *προηγούμενα* που τόσο συχνά ακούγονται από "προοδευτικούς" βουλευτές και άλλους σε τηλεόραση και ραδιόφωνο αντί του *προηγουμένως*....;


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2011)

Δεν επέστρεψα σ' αυτό το ζευγάρι, όπως είχα απειλήσει, αλλά επέστρεψε ο Σαραντάκος στο μπλογκ του, με πολλά παραδείγματα όπου το _απλά_ χρησιμοποιείται στη θέση τού _απλώς_, δηλαδή με τη σημασία «μόνο». Για το αντίστροφο (το «απλώς» να χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία «με απλό τρόπο») ελπίζω να μην υπάρχουν σήμερα παραδείγματα.

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/aplwsapla/


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 24, 2011)

> Η ίδια η γλωσσική εξέλιξη ευνοεί την επικράτηση των επιρρηματικών τύπων σε -α αντί σε -ως, αυτή είναι η κατεύθυνση της γλωσσικής μεταβολής.



Για μένα αυτή η άποψη είναι μάλλον αυθαίρετη... δεν ξέρω αν την αιτιολογεί κάπου στο υπόλοιπο κείμενο (δεν το έχω διαβάσει ακόμη)



> Η λεξικογραφική αντιμετώπιση των επιρρημάτων απλά-απλώς, έκτακτα-εκτάκτως κτλ. θα πρέπει να βασιστεί στη διαμορφωμένη σήμερα γλωσσική πραγματικότητα. Η πραγματική χρήση των επιρρηματικών αυτών τύπων στη σύγχρονη ελληνική γλώσσα είναι ανάγκη να αποτυπωθεί και στα νεοελληνικά λεξικά.



Νομίζω το ΛΝΕΓ κάνει ακριβώς αυτό... αποτυπώνει τη νέα αυτή χρήση


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2011)

Για την επικράτηση των επιρρηματικών τύπων σε –_α_ αντί σε –_ως_, θα έλεγα ότι η διαφορά σας ίσως να βρίσκεται στον ορισμό της χρονικής περιόδου. Τα επιρρήματα σε –_α_ ξεκίνησαν κάτω από την επιρροή κάποιων ουδέτερων τύπων επιθέτων, στον ενικό (_συχνόν_) ή στον πληθυντικό (_συχνά_), που χρησιμοποιούνταν σε θέση επιρρήματος (αντί για _συχνώς_). Στα ελληνιστικά χρόνια άρχισε να επεκτείνεται η συνήθεια αφού η κατάληξη –_ως_ των επιρρημάτων δεν διέφερε πια στην προφορά από την κατάληξη –_ος_ των επιθέτων. (Αντίστροφο πρόβλημα έχουμε σήμερα, όταν ένα επίρρημα σε –_α_ μπαίνει μπροστά από πληθυντικούς ουδετέρων και νιώθεις τον πειρασμό να αποσαφηνίσεις τα πράγματα με ένα επίρρημα σε –_ως_, π.χ. αντί για _πολλαπλά δύσκολα προβλήματα_ λες _πολλαπλώς δύσκολα προβλήματα_ και ξέρει ακόμα και ο μηχανικός μεταφραστής τι εννοείς.)

Όταν από την καθαρεύουσα (που προτιμούσε τα επιρρήματα σε –_ως_) περάσαμε στη δημοτική (που προτιμά τα επιρρήματα σε –_α_), ζήσαμε αρκετές υπερβολές (π.χ. _προηγούμενα_) και καραμπινάτα λάθη (π.χ. *_επισταμένα_).

Όταν βλέπουμε να χρησιμοποιείται όλο και πιο συχνά το _άμεσα_ εκεί που (κάποιοι) θα περιμέναμε _αμέσως_ και το _απλά_ εκεί που (οι ίδιοι κάποιοι) θα περιμέναμε _απλώς_, σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει εκλείψει η τάση αυτή. Ταυτόχρονα, ίσως έχουν εκλείψει οι υπερβολές, τα επιρρήματα σε –_ως_ έχουν αποενοχοποιηθεί και οι προσεκτικές πένες δεν διστάζουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ένα λόγιο επίρρημα εκεί όπου δεν θα ξενίσει. Μόνο ως προς αυτό θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι έχουμε κάτι διαφορετικό.

Το κεντρικό νόημα του αρχικού σημειώματος (που έχει μεταφερθεί σε νέα σελίδα, βλέπε νέο σύνδεσμο) είναι λεξικογραφικής φύσης. Επιλέγω από το πλήρες κείμενο τη διατύπωση (αν και επαναλαμβάνεται με διάφορους τρόπους) «Στα σύγχρονα λεξικά που αναφέρονται πιο κάτω (ΕΕΛ, ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΝΕΛ) δεν καταγράφεται εντός λήμματος η αποκλίνουσα ή νεότερη χρήση του _απλά_». Και είναι αλήθεια ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τα ΛΚΝ και ΝΕΛ επειδή πάλιωσαν και το ΛΝΕΓ επειδή είναι συντηρητικό (ακόμα και σε σχέση με το Σχολικό του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας) δεν παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις των τελευταίων ετών και δεν καταγράφουν τις επικρατούσες σημασίες εκεί που τις καταγράφουν τα λεξικά: στα λήμματα, όχι στα σχόλια για το σωστό και το λάθος. Δες το ΛΚΝ: «*απλά* EΠIPP στις σημ. I3-5, II». Τίποτ' άλλο. Το ΛΝΕΓ κάνει τουλάχιστον την κουβέντα, αλλά κι αυτό εξοβελίζει τη σημασία από το λήμμα, παρότι τη γνωρίζει.


----------

